# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Tag Book Method (Micro-WBTBs)

## Sensei

Welcome. This is my thread.  :tongue2:  It kind of goes along the lines of a micro-WBTB. Since you are only waking up for a minute or so 4 or 5 times a night, you don't have time to type up your whole dream in a minute. Also, I don't ever DJ, but I would like to remember my dreams. This is also sort of an addition to this thread:
How to effectively Dream Journal

I know that staysharp made a tagbook method, and his is pretty good, but mine is a little different, more straightforward. It works for me.  :tongue2: 
Staysharps method:
http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...ok-method.html

Also, a lot of people wonder about how I remember so many dreams without a dream journal, and it is mostly thanks to my dream journal and this thread right here together:
http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...ompendium.html

So onto the tagging! 

*What is a tag?*
A tag is something that you write in the middle of the night so that you will remember your dream in the morning.

*What should a tag contain?*
I always put 3 basic things.
Who, what, and where. This will give you a picture of the dream, even if you don't remember it. If I say Borimir, I know what Borimir is even after waking. 
Where was I. In a mall? In the mall I know? In the park? In a space station? What kind of space station? In a tardis? You want a background to go with this.
What. I was stopping the emperor Zerg. Sworn enemy of the galactic alliance. Now I have tags that can put a picture in everyone's head.

Borimir. Tardis. Fighting Zerg. 

This gives you a face and a place and an idea of what it would look like, even if it isn't your dream, you could figure out about it. 

If you have a second part of the dream and things changed a lot, you will want to put another who what and where. So if I am going to Egypt and Mark is there and we are trying to steal a mermaid, you want to make sure that there is a connection. 

Borimir, Tardis, Fighting Zerg. -Tardis- Mark, Egypt, Stealing mermaid.

Just to make sure that you know that it is one dream, don't start another line. If you have another dream, you want to skip a line and make another line. 

Borimir, Tardis, Fighting Zerg. -Tardis- Mark, Egypt, Stealing mermaid.

Park, mask kids from majora's mask, Eating lunch

This is a bare minimum of what to put down. For a lucid dream you want to put a little more down. I write down all conversation as well as who, what, and where. 

This is a pretty small guide, but it is just a tag idea. Use it, let me know how it goes. If you have any questions about other ways to recall and DJ, then ask away. As of last January, this is all I do for Djing. Lucids I go back in the morning and make sure that there is more, but non lucids I leave it simple, and I remember all the ones that I write down this way. I would recommend Djing until you get better though.  :tongue2: 

Remember that a WBTB is supposed to wake you up enough that you can still make it to sleep, but the rule of "never go to sleep tired" still applies.
*
Added to the OP*
*One Eye Trick*
I kind of forgot about this before, even though I use it every night. 

When DJing at night on a screen, or having to wake up for restroom, then I find it useful to only open one eye if you are afraid of not being able to go back to sleep. I have no science to back this up or anything, but it seems to help. Similar to eyes not adjusting to light if one eye is closed (pirate trick). Might be useful for someone else!

----------


## AstralMango

Great guide! Really good for me especially since I can't get back to sleep if I stay up for too long.

----------


## Sensei

> Great guide! Really good for me especially since I can't get back to sleep if I stay up for too long.



Yes! Remember to customize all guides to yourself! That is why my guides don'thave a "do this for 5 minutes... Exactly 5 minutes or you are screwed!" LDing is a mental thing, so it will be more of a "feeling" you have of when to wake up and sleep. It may feel different for each person, but only your own experience can say what that feeling will be like to you.

----------


## cvdmehden

I do something very similar to this, though I use it to help me DJ the following morning. It's always worked except for one instance a few years back. I woke up and found the words "tree, angry woman, river" awkwardly scrawled diagonally across my notepad. I couldn't recall a single thing about that dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> I do something very similar to this, though I use it to help me DJ the following morning. It's always worked except for one instance a few years back. I woke up and found the words "tree, angry woman, river" awkwardly scrawled diagonally across my notepad. I couldn't recall a single thing about that dream.



Haha. I have had that happen as well. You wake up, look down and you are just like "what the kriff?!"

----------


## AstralMango

> Haha. I have had that happen as well. You wake up, look down and you are just like "what the kriff?!"







> I do something very similar to this, though I use it to help me DJ the following morning. It's always worked except for one instance a few years back. I woke up and found the words "tree, angry woman, river" awkwardly scrawled diagonally across my notepad. I couldn't recall a single thing about that dream.



I've had that happen a lot too. I write something down, then I'm like, "Did I seriously write this? I don't remember this one!"

----------


## Sensei

You aren't waking up enough  for your wakings. Probably.

----------


## AstralMango

> You aren't waking up enough  for your wakings. Probably.



Yeah, that's probably it.

----------


## AstralVagabond

Dude. This looks really promising.  ::happyme::  It's actually been a few weeks now for which I've been defaulting on my dream journal altogether; because I feel like it's all too much... (And the voice-recording method has its issues as well.) But one can make dream recall work this well and this easily - and get a bunch of potential WBTB windows opened in the process - that's looking like a really good idea.

Actually, I've been in the habit of writing down several lines of concise sentences or phrases to describe the dream each morning, which I know to be a pretty effective method as well... but I stopped doing even that after a while because I felt discouraged not writing down the dreams in full detail, which I thought was the proper way to do it.

----------


## Sensei

> Dude. This looks really promising.  It's actually been a few weeks now for which I've been defaulting on my dream journal altogether; because I feel like it's all too much... (And the voice-recording method has its issues as well.) But one can make dream recall work this well and this easily - and get a bunch of potential WBTB windows opened in the process - that's looking like a really good idea.
> 
> Actually, I've been in the habit of writing down several lines of concise sentences or phrases to describe the dream each morning, which I know to be a pretty effective method as well... but I stopped doing even that after a while because I felt discouraged not writing down the dreams in full detail, which I thought was the proper way to do it.



Glad you like it.  :smiley:  If you have any questions, feel free to ask!

*OP edited*

----------


## AstralVagabond

> Glad you like it.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask!
> 
> *OP edited*



Whoa.  ::wtf2::  Sensei, you've... changed! (I didn't even know you could do that.) Ah, well. Thanks again for the tips! Perhaps I should join your class on dream control next... I love improving in that regard, after all!

----------


## Sensei

> Whoa.  Sensei, you've... changed! (I didn't even know you could do that.) Ah, well. Thanks again for the tips! Perhaps I should join your class on dream control next... I love improving in that regard, after all!



Yeah, community hall has a bunch of options. Check it out on the top banner.  :smiley: 

I would recommend getting some consistent LDs before working too much with dream control. Use all your will power on getting better at lucidity, than you should work on dream control.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I wanna bump this thread as it's one of your best. My recall has been poor for weeks (1 dream or none) and last night I remembered a couple of dreams and about 10 fragments using this technique.

PS. I will be posting in the competition soon, I swear  :tongue2:

----------

